
The Curious Case of the Bent Blade - jacobwilson
https://blog.prototypr.io/the-curious-case-of-the-bent-blade-81986f2c65b0#.3sbkp3n7h
======
tmikaeld
Looks like a short ad-post for Moqups 2.

~~~
jacobwilson
yeah and fair enough, it's a good example of great storytelling though

